# Which is more valuable



## Moonscar119 (Oct 30, 2020)

I purchased 2 exact same model cars. One to assemble and one to keep in mint condition. One is original, one has a special sweepstakes sticker on the wrapping and a different back panel. Is one more rare/valuable than the other? I know it won't be worth a million dollars some day, but you see the antique road show on TV and see the people that mess up saving the wrong thing lol.

Is there one you suggest to keep in the box? Or should I save both and buy a third to build haha


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

You will probably find less of the one with the Winner Sweepstakes sticker on it, but both still being shrink wrapped is getting rarer to find as well.

The best way to find current market value is to search the ebay sold listings for the item you have. 

If you dont find it right way keep searching for it - every now and then - as some items (sometimes) dont get resold that often. Or set up a notification email for a new listing.

I guess my answer would be get a third one without the shrink warp.....


----------



## Moonscar119 (Oct 30, 2020)

Haha, yeah thats probably the best idea


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

get a third to build


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

neither, build them both.


----------

